# Angler findet Depot mit Munition in der Fulda - ANGLER: Wächter der Gewässer



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2017)

Redaktionell







*ANGLER - Wächter der Gewässer​*
*Angler findet Depot mit Weltkriegsmunition in der Fulda​*
*Alleine weil Angler draussen am Gewässer sind zum Angeln, entdecken sie immer wieder Dinge, die ohne Angler im Verborgenen bleiben würden. 
So werden von Wasserverschmutzungen über Diebesgut bis auch immer wieder einmal Leichen, von den Anglern Dinge an Gewässern entdeckt, die man ohne sie wohl nie gefunden hätte. In diesem Fall geht es um ein ganzes "Depot" an Weltkriegsmunition in der Fulda.
*

Quellen:
Angler stößt auf Munitionsdepot in der Fulda

Hunderte Patronen: Angler findet Weltkriegs-Munition in der Fulda

Weitere Funde von Weltkriegsmunition in der Fulda möglich

Ein Thüringer, der in der Fulda bei Schlitz (Vogelsbergkreis) an dem von ihm gepachteten Gewässer unterwegs war, um mit der Unterwasserkamera den Fischbestand zu kontrollieren, entdeckte dabei ein "Depot" mit Weltkriegsmunition.

Am Mittwoch wäre der Kampfmittelräumdienst des Regierungspräsidiums Darmstadt und eine Fachfirma mit Tauchern und mit insgesamt sieben Personen ganztägig mit der Bergung beschäftigt gewesen. 

Es handle sich dabei um "50-Millimeter-Gewehrpatronen".

Da 50 mm ja 5 cm wären, gehe ich hier nicht vom Kaliber (5 cm wäre Kanone und nicht Gewehr), sondern entweder von Hülsenlänge oder amerikanischer Kaliberbezeichnung (38er, 45er etc., dann eben nicht mm wie bei uns, 50er wäre in mm 12,7)
Ich vermute, amerikanische Bezeichnung, da es sich laut Frankfurter Neue Presse um "Maschinengewehr-Munition aus amerikanischer Herstellung, " handeln solle. 

Es wäre KEINE Sprengmunition gewesen, die Patronen verrostet und ungefährlich. 

Es seien nach dem Fund in der Fulda in Osthessen weitere Entdeckungen dieser Art möglich. 
Laut Polizeisprecher sei wichtig sei für Fußgänger und Angler, dass sie keine an die Oberfläche gelangten Patronen oder Sprengkörper anfassen und sofort die Polizei verständigen.

-------------------------------------------​
Unabhängig von Kaliber und möglicher Gefahr, die dieses Mal wohl nicht konkret bestanden hat, zeigt auch dieser Vorfall - wie viele andere mehr - wie wichtig Angler als Wächter der Gewässer sind. 

Einfach, weil sie ständig draussen unterwegs sind. 

Sei es zum praktischen Angeln oder wie hier zur Kontrolle des Gewässers und der Fischbestände.

Dabei werden von Munition über Wasserverschmutzungen bis zu Diebesgut und leider auch immer wieder Leichen von den Anglern Dinge an Gewässern entdeckt, die man ohne sie wohl nie gefunden hätte.

Immer wieder können wir über solche Vorfälle berichten:

Wächter der Gewässer: Angler retten Frau (88) vor dem Ertrinken!

ANGLER, WÄCHTER DER GEWÄSSER: Massenhaft Toilettenpapier im Innkanal

ANGLER, WÄCHTER DER GEWÄSSER: Fische treiben tot in der Geeste

Angler sind die besten Wächter der Gewässer: 
Angler entdeckt Umweltfreve

Siehe auch:
[youtube1]LNUunJDmRPI[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNUunJDmRPI

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Michael.S (17. November 2017)

*AW: Angler findet Depot mit Munition in der Fulda - ANGLER: Wächter der Gewässer*

50 mm oder Caliber 50 ? Caliber 50 hatten die Ammis mit ihren Browning Mg`S


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Angler findet Depot mit Munition in der Fulda - ANGLER: Wächter der Gewässer*

Mein Reden bzw. Schreiben:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es handle sich dabei um "50-Millimeter-Gewehrpatronen".
> 
> Da 50 mm ja 5 cm wären, gehe ich hier nicht vom Kaliber (5 cm wäre Kanone und nicht Gewehr), sondern entweder von Hülsenlänge oder amerikanischer Kaliberbezeichnung (38er, 45er etc., dann eben nicht mm wie bei uns, 50er wäre in mm 12,7)
> Ich vermute, amerikanische Bezeichnung, da es sich laut Frankfurter Neue Presse um "Maschinengewehr-Munition aus amerikanischer Herstellung, " handeln solle.


----------



## honeybee (17. November 2017)

*AW: Angler findet Depot mit Munition in der Fulda - ANGLER: Wächter der Gewässer*

Naja da sage ich mal viel Spaß :vik:

Die werden das mit Magneten machen und die sind sau schwer. 
Ich habe selber 2 Jahre beim Kmrd gearbeitet. Das Kleinzeugs ist nervig.
Ab SD1 und SD2 wirds interessant


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. November 2017)

*AW: Angler findet Depot mit Munition in der Fulda - ANGLER: Wächter der Gewässer*

Caliber 50 kann man eigentlich nicht übersehen


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Angler findet Depot mit Munition in der Fulda - ANGLER: Wächter der Gewässer*

Ich möcht nicht wissen, was da überall in diversen Gewässern noch rumliegen kann.

Von der Ostsee hört man ja immer wieder von, ich glaube Phosphorbrocken, aus Leuchtspurmunition, die da angespült wird und aussieht wie Bernstein.

Der soll dann brennen anfangen können und sich durchfressen, wenn man den z. B. in die Tasche steckt..

Im Süßwasser hab ich da Gott sei Dank noch nix gehört  von.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. November 2017)

*AW: Angler findet Depot mit Munition in der Fulda - ANGLER: Wächter der Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der soll dann brennen anfangen können und sich durchfressen, wenn man den z. B. in die Tasche steckt...


 
 Guck weniger Filme...:q:q:q


----------



## honeybee (17. November 2017)

*AW: Angler findet Depot mit Munition in der Fulda - ANGLER: Wächter der Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Im Süßwasser hab ich da Gott sei Dank noch nix gehört  von.



Phosphor nicht, aber alles andere. Selber schon nen "Hänger" gehabt. Fein aufgefädelte Karabinermunition.
Nach dem Krieg haben sie alles ins Wasser geworfen.
Da war es nämlich erstmal weg.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Angler findet Depot mit Munition in der Fulda - ANGLER: Wächter der Gewässer*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Guck weniger Filme...:q:q:q



Hast recht - war nicht Leuchtspurmunition, sondern Brandbomben:
Phosphor statt Bernstein: Verbrennungsgefahr
http://www.ndr.de/ratgeber/gesundheit/Phosphor-statt-Bernstein-Verbrennungsgefahr,phosphor126.html

Sorry für den Fehler .....


----------



## honeybee (17. November 2017)

*AW: Angler findet Depot mit Munition in der Fulda - ANGLER: Wächter der Gewässer*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Guck weniger Filme...:q:q:q



Guggst Du hier 
Nur einer von unzähligen Artikeln


----------



## Michael.S (17. November 2017)

*AW: Angler findet Depot mit Munition in der Fulda - ANGLER: Wächter der Gewässer*

Die Phosphor Dinger haben wir hier auch an der Nordsee ist erst grade wieder passiert das eine Frau sich das Zeugs in die Tasche gesteckt hat  http://www.bild.de/news/inland/wede...rau-setzt-jacke-in-flammen-52778862.bild.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Angler findet Depot mit Munition in der Fulda - ANGLER: Wächter der Gewässer*

übelst....


----------



## honeybee (17. November 2017)

*AW: Angler findet Depot mit Munition in der Fulda - ANGLER: Wächter der Gewässer*

Es ist aber auch übel, wenn Personen sich über Verbotsschilder hinwegsetzen um Pilze zu suchen.....
Jedes Loch ein Treffer.....und wie ihr seht, ganz dicht unter der Oberfläche.
War ein Testsondierungsfeld von 25x25m. Vornehmlich in diesem Bereich SD1 und SD2 sowie auch Stabbrandbomben.


----------



## Franky (17. November 2017)

*AW: Angler findet Depot mit Munition in der Fulda - ANGLER: Wächter der Gewässer*

Zu Spaßen ist mit so'nem Müll absolut nicht... |uhoh:

Ich weiss noch, wie wir mal vom Kamfmittelräumdienst beim Angeln bei Boltenhagen "Besuch" bekamen. Man hat diverse Panzerfäuste und ein Doppel-MG in der Steilküste gefunden......


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Angler findet Depot mit Munition in der Fulda - ANGLER: Wächter der Gewässer*



Franky schrieb:


> Man hat diverse Panzerfäuste und ein Doppel-MG in der Steilküste gefunden......


Wo kam as denn her?? 
Auch Weltkriegszeug???


----------



## honeybee (17. November 2017)

*AW: Angler findet Depot mit Munition in der Fulda - ANGLER: Wächter der Gewässer*

@Thomas
Wir haben hier eine riesige Fläche die VOLL ist.
Falls Dich sowas interessiert. BITTE

Von ganz klein bis ganz groß.....alles dabei. 
Ist nicht mehr spektakulär wenn man Tag täglich damit arbeitet. Aussenstehende sind da immer voll aufgeregt.


----------



## Lajos1 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Angler findet Depot mit Munition in der Fulda - ANGLER: Wächter der Gewässer*

Hallo,

in Lappland (norwegischer Teil) hab ich mal in den 1970ern in einem Fluss etliche Artilleriegranaten gesehen, welche sich langsam in der Tiefe verloren, waren so Kaliber um die 20 cm , nur Granaten, ohne Hülsen.
Diese Stelle fischte ich lieber nicht aus.
War aber den Samen bzw. Norwegern dort bekannt und kümmerte weiter keinen. #c

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Angler findet Depot mit Munition in der Fulda - ANGLER: Wächter der Gewässer*

ah Du Schande, da muss ja noch Massen von dem Zeug unterwegs sein.
Danke für Info, Jana...


----------



## Franz_16 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Angler findet Depot mit Munition in der Fulda - ANGLER: Wächter der Gewässer*

Erinnert mich an meine Kindheit. 
Ich wohne ja direkt neben dem größten Truppenübungsplatz der Amerikaner, außerhalb der USA.

Unser Grundschullehrer hat uns dann immer vor den Sommerferien so eine halbstündige Belehrung gehalten, was wir in den Ferien alles nicht machen dürften. Sein wichtigstes Anliegen: 

"Die Amerikaner lass oft alles mögliche nach den Manövern im Wald liegen. Tarnnetze, Klamotten und oftmals auch Patronen. - Lasst diese Sachen in Ruhe. Das ist sehr gefährlich".

Man braucht wohl nciht zu erwähnen, dass wir dann einen Großteil der Ferien damit zugebracht haben sämtliche Wälder nach genau dem Zeug zu durchkämmen :q :q


----------



## Andal (17. November 2017)

*AW: Angler findet Depot mit Munition in der Fulda - ANGLER: Wächter der Gewässer*

Schaut euch die ehemaligen Schlachtfelder rund um Verdun an. Dort liegt noch heute so viel Altmunition herum, dass man noch nicht mal Sonden dafür braucht, sie zu finden - 101 Jahre nach den schlimmsten Gefechten in der Gegend.

Oder der Hürtgenwald, die Seelower Höhen... die Liste kann man beliebig verlängern. Überall dort wo hefitig vorgedrungen und zurückgezogen wurde, sind die Hinterlassenschaften immer noch gegenwärtig. Es gibt praktisch keinen Alpensee in Bayern und Österreich, wo nicht nach Leibeskräften versenkt wurde, was eigentlich hätte die Alpenfestung versorgen sollen.

Aber auch die Alliierten haben sich nach dem Krieg keine besonders Mühe gegeben. Wir hatten auf unserem Fliegerhorst bei München eine sogenannte "Sprenggrube". Dort wurde nach 45 einfach alles auf einen Haufen geschoben, was auf der Anlage herumlag und anschließend in die Luft gejagt. Viele Sachen sind dabei nicht zerstört worden. Seit den 80ern ist das Gelände dann als Angelgewässer der OHG genutzt worden. Praktisch bei jedem Spatenstich haben wir dort was gefunden...

Es wäre ja auch etwas sehr naiv zu glauben, dass die beiden Kriege keine Hinterlassenschaften mehr böten, nur weil zwischen 103 und 72 Jahren dazwischen liegen.


----------



## honeybee (17. November 2017)

*AW: Angler findet Depot mit Munition in der Fulda - ANGLER: Wächter der Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ah Du Schande, da muss ja noch Massen von dem Zeug unterwegs sein.
> Danke für Info, Jana...



Ist es auch......
Aber das ist nicht die einzigste Fläche. Im Hainich haben wir auch geräumt. Sehr schwieriges Gelände und vornehmlich 7,5er. Keine Ast durfte man abbrechen und alles Hanglage.

Tagebau bei Profen. Aktuell sind dort auch Kollegen. 
Da steht man dann im Schichtbetrieb mit auf den großen Baggern und muss raus aufs Förderband wenn der Metalldetektor anschlägt.

Aber wie gesagt.....geht man täglich damit um, ist solches "Kleinzeug" nur Sackgang. Hülsennester und Zündernester.....wollte immer keiner haben.
Vor 2 Jahren hatten wir eine gute Woche......innerhalb von 3 Tagen 5x 250kg rausgeholt. Ziemlich eng beieinander.
Es wurde ja versucht die Munition zu vernichten. Und die sind eben aus dem Sprengtrichter "rausgesprungen".


----------



## Franky (17. November 2017)

*AW: Angler findet Depot mit Munition in der Fulda - ANGLER: Wächter der Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wo kam as denn her??
> Auch Weltkriegszeug???



Nein, das sind z. T. Hinterlassenschaften der russischen Armee. Nicht mehr benötigtes Zeugs wurde einfach verbuddelt. Die Erosion bringt es dann langsam ans Tageslicht.
Ein Spaziergänger stolperte sogar einmal über ein Stück Rohr, an dem ein T-54 hing...
Aber auch in meiner alten Hood liegt noch eine Menge Dreck aus dem 2.WK rum:
https://www.abendblatt.de/hamburg/p...le108152411/Bombe-an-der-Weser-gesprengt.html
Da habe nicht nur ich jahrelang die Weser umgepflügt...
https://www.weser-kurier.de/bremen/...dorf-erfolgreich-gesprengt-_arid,1629160.html
Bereich um meine alte Schule und Sportverein...
Gottseidank sind die Bahnstrecken inzwischen relativ gut durchsucht worden. In den späten 70ern und frühen 80ern wurde dort regelmäßig Bomben gefunden. Halt Hauptkreuz in Nord-Süd (Bremen-Hannover) und Ost-West (Bremen Hamburg). Mein Elternhaus steht jeweils knapp ausserhalb der Evakuierungsradien...


----------



## Michael.S (17. November 2017)

*AW: Angler findet Depot mit Munition in der Fulda - ANGLER: Wächter der Gewässer*

Da liegt überall noch genug herum , ich selber habe eine Kanonenkugel vom Schlachtfeld 1675 Fehrbellin da haben die Preußen die Schweden besiegt ,hatte da Beruflich zu tun und da wurde einiges gefunden , die Kanonenkugel war sogar noch teilweise mit Holzresten verkorkt und es war auch noch Pulver drin aber das war nach der langen Zeit nicht mehr gefährlich da völlig verklumpt


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Angler findet Depot mit Munition in der Fulda - ANGLER: Wächter der Gewässer*

meiomei....


----------



## harzsalm (17. November 2017)

*AW: Angler findet Depot mit Munition in der Fulda - ANGLER: Wächter der Gewässer*

Habe  in den 50 er Jahren beim Angeln, an der Odertalsperre bei geringen Wasserstand eine Granate gefunden! Bin mit dem Rad sofort zu unserer Polizeiwache in Bad Lauterberg.Der Beamte im Revier war auch ein Angelkamerad der mit mir im VW Käfer Dienstwagen das Teil anschaute.Ein Sprengmeister entfernte  das Teil.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Angler findet Depot mit Munition in der Fulda - ANGLER: Wächter der Gewässer*

Eines scheint klar zu sein/werden:
DAS kann überall Anglern passieren!!

Nicht selber wegpacken wollen, sondern Polizei und/oder Behörden verständigen das sollte man als Tipp mit auf den Weg geben!!


----------



## Minimax (17. November 2017)

*AW: Angler findet Depot mit Munition in der Fulda - ANGLER: Wächter der Gewässer*



honeybee schrieb:


> @Thomas
> Wir haben hier eine riesige Fläche die VOLL ist.
> Falls Dich sowas interessiert. BITTE
> 
> Sehr interessant, danke für den link!


----------



## junglist1 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Angler findet Depot mit Munition in der Fulda - ANGLER: Wächter der Gewässer*

Haben uns vorletztes Jahr mal Vogelsang "Die Stadt im Wald" angeguckt (Der Zaun hat mehr löcher als ein Küchensieb). Da haben die Russen auch nix geräumt sondern einfach alles liegen lassen. Die Panzerminen und RPGs liegen da einfach so in der Gegend rum. Aber ist ja kein Problem darf eh keiner rauf kann also liegenbleiben....Und wieso sollte man Munitionskisten auch auf Inhalt kontrollieren bevor man die auf einen Haufen schmeisst?!?


----------



## Franky (17. November 2017)

*AW: Angler findet Depot mit Munition in der Fulda - ANGLER: Wächter der Gewässer*

So'n "Müll" zu finden gehört bei mir ganz klar in die gleiche Kategorie wie Leiche oder Schnappschildkröte "fangen". Inzwischen kenne ich drei Leute, die scharfe Waffen beim Spinnfischen "gefangen" haben. Eine sogar geladen...


----------



## Minimax (17. November 2017)

*AW: Angler findet Depot mit Munition in der Fulda - ANGLER: Wächter der Gewässer*

In der Umgegend von Oranienburg ist es bei Kriegsende stellenweise ganz schön hoch hergegangen. Haufenweise Kriegsschrott. In Letzter Zeit beobachte ich an Brücken oder anderen Uferstellen Häufchen von Eisenschrott, die offensichtlich von Magnetanglern aus den Flüssen und Gewässern gezogen wurden. |uhoh:
Ich rechne damit das es irgendwann eines dieser Genies in die Zeitung schafft, teilweise sozusagen.


----------



## Michael.S (17. November 2017)

*AW: Angler findet Depot mit Munition in der Fulda - ANGLER: Wächter der Gewässer*

In und um Oranienburg liegt alles voll mit Bomben , dort war eine Giftgasfabrik die heftig bombardiert wurde , der DDR Regierung hat das scheinbar wenig Interessiert und sie haben ganze Dörfer über den Bomben errichtet , nach der Wende haben die dort mit Baggern Loch an Loch gebohrt und sondiert , sah aus wie ein Schweitzer Käse , alleine durfte man bestimmte Gebiete nicht betreten , hätte aber auch wenig genutzt wenn man zu zweit war und so eine Bombe hochgeht

Kann man hier auch noch mal sehen die Bombensuche : http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1014478


----------

